
How the Duopoly in the Dialysis Market Led to a $540,842 Bill - ajna91
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/07/22/743180947/first-came-kidney-failure-then-there-was-the-540-842-bill-for-dialysis
======
ajna91
> Fresenius billed the Valentines $524,600.17 — an amount that is more than
> the typical cost of a kidney transplant. It's also nearly twice Jessica's
> medical school debt. Fresenius charged the Valentines $13,867.74 per
> dialysis session, or about 59 times the $235 Medicare pays for a dialysis
> session.

